# Bill Cosby - Guilty on all counts



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2018)

Just heard news bulletin on TV.  Looking for details ...........


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 26, 2018)

Good.  3 counts of aggrivated indecent assault.   Here is article.   Up to 10 years on each count.


https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/26/us/bill-cosby-trial/index.html

*​*


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 26, 2018)

GOOD !!!!!!!  I wonder if they'll just put him on probation because of his age .


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 26, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> GOOD !!!!!!!  I wonder if they'll just put him on probation because of his age .



Maybe house arrest?   NBC having a special report as we speak.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2018)

Marie, thanks for article/link.

FTR, I want him to go to prison.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2018)

I am so pleased he has been convicted.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 26, 2018)

Do the crime  -   Do the time !  A good learning  method.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 26, 2018)

He, along with a bunch of celebrities and politicians, deserve to become somebody's "girlfriend" in prison.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2018)

Oh my - Cosby lashed out at prosecutor with tirade of expletives. mg1:

http://kdvr.com/2018/04/26/bill-cos...expletive-laden-tirade-after-guilty-verdicts/


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 26, 2018)

Here's the sad part - in Cosby's mind, it was consensual.  He "knows" that all those women wanted him. 


edited to add:  As for jail time, meh, he would never be in general population, and at 80 and blind, not sure what good it would do.  Justice does not require revenge.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Here's the sad part - in Cosby's mind, it was consensual.  He "knows" that all those women wanted him.


Exactly.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 26, 2018)

Great news!!!


----------



## Raven (Apr 26, 2018)

It took a long time but I am glad he was found guilty.
I'd like to see him do jail time.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Justice does not require revenge.



Exactly. The saddest thing is he really thought he could hide behind his stage character; the funny comedian. 
The arrogance was shocking but most people in denial usually are.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes. He was found guilty in a court of law. 

Somehow, I feel a bit sad because I liked him so much, I think in the beginning, I was hoping the charges were false; some mistake, etc.  I wanted him to be innocent. Now, I know that s.o.b ripped off my trust and admiration for his talent.

As far as jail time, he deserves it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Yes. He was found guilty in a court of law.
> 
> Somehow, I feel a bit sad because I liked him so much, I think in the beginning, I was hoping the charges were false; some mistake, etc.  I wanted him to be innocent. Now, I know that s.o.b ripped off my trust and admiration for his talent.
> 
> As far as jail time, he deserves it.


Me too. I liked the guy so much that I was hoping it was all false but there’s no way. He does deserve time in jail. No kushy lifestyle. It’s still heart breaking to all cause he cheated all of us from being the role model he was ‘pretending’ to be.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2018)

He did cheat us Keesha, he left a bunch of victims in a way.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 26, 2018)

His conviction will be appealed but he should meaning probably will see prison as opposed to house arrest or any other joke of justice. Bill, I bought your first album when I was very young. Today I am home and enjoying beautiful weather by the pool. What are you doing today?


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

All this hostility , and as far as I have heard since day one....not one ounce of proof...only accusation. Some of these cases go back years...some as far back as 50 years !...what ever happened to the statute of limitation ?

Maybe he did ? & maybe he didn't...only the two in the room know...but we appear to be moving toward a system that only requires accusation...finger pointing.

As far as the alleged drugs go?...if the women involved took them voluntarily ?...then I feel no compassion for them. It is no different than these bogus 'date-rape' charges when the women involved even admit..they.." drank too much" and he took advantage of me...*B.S*...!


----------



## terry123 (Apr 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> All this hostility , and as far as I have heard since day one....not one ounce of proof...only accusation. Some of these cases go back years...some as far back as 50 years !...what ever happened to the statute of limitation ?
> 
> Maybe he did ? & maybe he didn't...only the two in the room know...but we appear to be moving toward a system that only requires accusation...finger pointing.
> 
> As far as the alleged drugs go?...if the women involved took them voluntarily ?...then I feel no compassion for them. It is no different than these bogus 'date-rape' charges when the women involved even admit..they.." drank too much" and he took advantage of me...*B.S*...!


So why did he pay one of them off?


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

terry123 said:


> So why did he pay one of them off?




Just a guess...but I would think in hopes of just making it all go away early on.....pay-offs happen all the time.

That may have been his one real *mistake*...that put dollar signs in the other's eyes.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> Just a guess...but I would think in hopes of just making it all go away early on.....pay-offs happen all the time.
> 
> That may have been his one real *mistake*...that put dollar signs in the other's eyes.


Most payoffs happen because they are guilty. If there are many others claiming the same  thing , why pay off even ONE of them if it wasn’t true?


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 26, 2018)

Evidently the judge thought he might try to run.  He had to relinquish his passport.  It's sad to lose heroes


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Most payoffs happen because they are guilty. If there are many others claiming the same  thing , why pay off even ONE of them if it wasn’t true?



Well....I disagree with the first part...but that is opinion...and impossible to prove.

I believe the one paid off was early on?...& again [opinion] opened the door for the fire storm. He should have just ignored.....


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> All this hostility , and as far as I have heard since day one....not one ounce of proof...only accusation. Some of these cases go back years...some as far back as 50 years !...what ever happened to the statute of limitation ?
> 
> Maybe he did ? & maybe he didn't...only the two in the room know...but we appear to be moving toward a system that only requires accusation...finger pointing.
> *
> As far as the alleged drugs go?*...if the women involved took them voluntarily ?...then I feel no compassion for them. It is no different than these bogus 'date-rape' charges when the women involved even admit..they.." drank too much" and he took advantage of me...*B.S*...!



I'll only address the one comment in your post, rgp.

I think you're ignoring or forgetting that in his deposition, Cosby admitted giving drugs to women then having sex with them. (Look at the 3rd paragraph in this article.)

http://www.vulture.com/2018/04/judge-rules-jury-can-hear-cosby-quaaludes-testimony.html


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

helenbacque said:


> Evidently the judge thought he might try to run.  He had to relinquish his passport.  It's sad to lose heroes



Don't get me wrong...I never really liked the guy...I just need proof...and so far I have heard none. Only emotional accusation.

But, @ this point, it doesn't really matter what I think...it mattered what the jury thought...arrived at. I just disagree with them.

And I hate to see accusation alone become as strong....as it appears to be, becoming.

Who's next ?

Years ago, a friend of mine came [as they say] "that close" to going to prison on accusation alone. Fortunately the accuser broke down on the witness stand and admitted it was all bull...

Still cost my friend $58,000 for legal But ! he remained free. Although I believe the stress of it all, contributed to his death....

P.S........he was a good person.


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I'll only address the one comment in your post, rgp.
> 
> I think you're forgetting that in his deposition, Cosby admitted giving drugs to women then having sex with them.



 OK fine....I'll admit that back in the day. I gave [bought] drinks for women , then had sex with them. Should I go to prison? Alcohol is after all a drug as well. And they drank it.

Again, back in the day of drugs sex & rock & roll....what *THEY* did was normal.

  I can remember being "turned down" because I had *NO* drugs...it just wasn't my thing.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> OK fine....I'll admit that back in the day. I gave [bought] drinks for women , then had sex with them. Should I go to prison? Alcohol is after all a drug as well. And they drank it.
> 
> Again, back in the day of drug sex & rock & roll....what *THEY* did was normal.
> 
> I can remember being "turned down" because I had *NO* drugs...it just wasn't my thing.



Why are you asking me if you should go to prison?  

We're talking about Bill Cosby.  Your personal dating history is not relevant.  This is silly.  'Bye  nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2018)

People have been convicted of murder on far more circumstantial evidence.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 26, 2018)

How the mighty have fallen,Dr.Huxtable. ..


----------



## rgp (Apr 26, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Why are you asking me if you should go to prison?
> 
> We're talking about Bill Cosby.  Your personal dating history is not relevant.  This is silly.  'Bye  nthego:



 Because it is actually the same thing. They came together under what ever circumstances..He offered them drugs, they had sex, now [they] {say} it was against their will, due to them being under the influence of the drugs he provided . I met women, [bringing us together] I offered them drink..in many cases we engaged in [lets call it intimacy]. They were under the influence of the drug _ provided...the drug in my case being alcohol. Should I go to jail now...20,30,40 years later just because thinking back...one of them has decided she didn't want the intimacy [then] ?.........Same thing when ya think about it.

So,You're silly....bye._


----------



## Traveler (Apr 26, 2018)

The only way for men to protect themselves, now days, is to have a notarized contract drawn up by an attorney and signed by 3 witnesses. 

"I, Jane Doe, swear that I am over the age of consent, that I am of sound mind, and that I knowingly, and willingly want to get it on with Joe Smith. And, I further swear, under oath, that I will never demand, or try to get, any money, "gifts" or any other benefit in the future. Moreover, I take full personal responsibility for my actions and I am engaging in coitus with Mr. Joe Smith because I enjoy it and not because I hope to gain something from it. If I should change my mind, in the morning, or 40 years from now, I promise never to bring suit against Mr. Joe Smith".

You've heard of pre-nups ? This shall be called a "pre-coitus agreement". (or "pre-co", for short)


----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2018)

how romantic. :waiting:


----------



## Traveler (Apr 26, 2018)

Now that the criminal phase is over, the civil cases will soon begin. *It's about the money !* Always has been, always will be. 
I wonder how many millions Cosby is worth ?  Hmm ?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2018)

I believe Cosby is guilty, and I know what ****** assault can do to people’s lives, be they men or women. I also believe the victims are entitled to monetary reparations.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 27, 2018)

And I believe that if a crime is committed it should be reported immediately, not 10-20-30-40 years later.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 27, 2018)

*Let this trial serve notice on every man in America. Any time a group of women want to put you in prison AND take all your money you have no chance to defend yourself. NONE !*


----------



## 911 (Apr 27, 2018)

I make it a habit to never pass judgment, although there have been a few cases were I did break with that ideology. In some ways, I feel sorry for Mr. Cosby. He had a stellar career in show business and made millions laugh and at times, even feel good about themselves as they watched the Cosby Show. Each show was family oriented and there seemed to be some moral lesson to be learned from watching the shows. It was like, "This is how the family unit in America should behave." 

He certainly didn't help himself with the language he used while addressing the court and then shouting expletives at the Prosecutor. The only thing he accomplished doing that was to show the judge his true colors and his lack of respect for the court. In a way, Mr. Cosby showed the court that he thought he had a sense of entitlement, after all, he is Bill Cosby. I think that after the Prosecutor asked the court to revoke his bail and make him sit in jail and wait until the sentencing hearing and then calling him an a**hole, kind of shocked a lot of people, me for one. 

I remember when Bill bought his personal jet. At the time when he purchased his first personal jet, he said that he had bought it for his wife because he didn't know what else to buy her. I think everyone knew that although he may have bought it for her, he really was the intended user. 

At this point, the judge has a few options, he can allow Mr. Cosby to remain free on bail until sentencing and even then, he could allow him to remain free, pending his outcome on his appeals that are surely to follow. Of course, the judge also has the option of just sending him to jail as the appeals process goes forward. I know that the women who were effected by Mr. Cosby want justice, but the judge could make them wait. It will be interesting to see what the court decides. I would expect a short sentence, if one is imposed.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

Let this trial serve notice to every woman in the world. It doesn’t matter how much time has passed, a crime is a crime . PERIOD!!! Don’t hide your head in shame.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

911 said:


> He certainly didn't help himself with the language he used while addressing the court and then shouting expletives at the Prosecutor. The only thing he accomplished doing that was to show the judge his true colors and his lack of respect for the court. In a way, Mr. Cosby showed the court that he thought he had a sense of entitlement, after all, he is Bill Cosby. I think that after the Prosecutor asked the court to revoke his bail and make him sit in jail and wait until the sentencing hearing
> 
> .



And let THIS serve as notice to all, men, women and children, that it doesn’t matter how famous a person is or how much money they make, ****** abuse is ****** abuse and NOBODY is ABOVE the LAW!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 27, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Let this trial serve notice to every woman in the world. It doesn’t matter how much time has passed, a crime is a crime . PERIOD!!! Don’t hide your head in shame.


Actually, it does matter how much time has passed. Only one woman was able to give evidence of a criminal act, the one he was on trial for, because every one else was blocked by the statute of limitations. The other women testifying were merely giving evidence that was used to establish a pattern of behaviour over time. 

For some crimes, like murder, there is no statute of limitation. Rape is not one of them.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Actually, it does matter how much time has passed. Only one woman was able to give evidence of a criminal act, the one he was on trial for, because every one else was blocked by the statute of limitations. The other women testifying were merely giving evidence that was used to establish a pattern of behaviour over time.
> 
> For some crimes, like murder, there is no statute of limitation. Rape is not one of them.



Maybe for a conviction but it’s never too late to speak out, if only, for personal healing.
Not everyone is seeking monetary compensation.


 Speaking out also helps others going through similar experiences, which , like you said, is what these other women did and it helped establish  a pattern of behaviour.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm still not over it all
He was the beginning of a certain humor for me
observant humor
back in the mid sixties
on vinyl
sitting with pals
sipping beer we shouldn't have
listening to this new guy
laughing our hind ends off
imitating him for weeks

his evolution into a wizened grandfatherly humorist
a warmth uncommon in a sometimes cold world

tough one to accept for me

damn


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> *Let this trial serve notice on every man in America. Any time a group of women want to put you in prison AND take all your money you have no chance to defend yourself. NONE !*


Wow.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Wow.



I know!! 
Just WOW!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> *Let this trial serve notice on every man in America. Any time a group of women want to put you in prison AND take all your money you have no chance to defend yourself. NONE !*


Actually, after reviewing the rape conviction rate in America, the stats indicate the reverse is true. Same thing occurs in Canada.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Actually, after reviewing the rape conviction rate in America, the stats indicate the reverse is true. Same thing occurs in Canada.



EXACTLY. It’s the complete opposite and the saddest thing is most people never speak up because of this very reason. There is such shame , embarrassment and ridicule confessing such things. For it then to be dismissed as nothing but lies & deception, closes the door for others in similar situations and sadly it’s not only women this happens to.  It happens to people of all ages & races all over the world. The very reason METOO was created.


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Let this trial serve notice to every woman in the world. It doesn’t matter how much time has passed, a crime is a crime . PERIOD!!! Don’t hide your head in shame.



It indeed does matter...PERIOD!!! when that time has erased any & all chance of displaying any evidence of proof.

"Don't hide your head in shame" 

 Exactly...come forward immediately , show us what has happened...tell us who did it...& I will be the first to say PROSECUTE!!

 But 20 years...even 20 days later, when no evidence can be presented....NO!

 Our legal system USED TO be a system that required a preponderance of evidence presented. It has devolved to an accusatory system only. And that is a Pandora's box now opened we may all someday come to regret.


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2018)

Keesha said:


> EXACTLY. It’s the complete opposite and the saddest thing is most people never speak up because of this very reason. There is such shame , embarrassment and ridicule confessing such things. For it then to be dismissed as nothing but lies & deception, closes the door for others in similar situations and sadly it’s not only women this happens to.  It happens to people of all ages & races all over the world. The very reason METOO was created.




 Not doubting your claims one bit....but prove it....prove it at the time of the offence.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 27, 2018)

Exactly correct, RGP. The days of requiring PROOF are now officially over. From this moment on, every man who was ever sexually active, can lose his freedom AND all his money on the mere say-so of any round heel who wants money and attention. Let the lynching's begin !

I have nothing further to add concerning this miscarriage of justice.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

Why do women wait so long to report ****** assaults?


It’s complex! Firstly there’s usually some sort of shock involved with the experience. 
Women will also question what happened and wonder if there was anything they may have done to contribute to what happened. The stages are denial, minimizing and even doubting what actually occurred because the reality is too painful to fully absorb. Healing is a process that has its own time table. 


Fear is a huge factor why women don’t come forward. For decades women have learned to live in silence and disgrace fearing the consequences of what might happen if they reveal their stories. 


When and if they finally speak up , they are met with disbelief, disrespect, discredited and sometimes isolated and shunned. This then can cause a victim to spiral into a life time pattern of pain & self loathing. 


The lesson learned is that women are to be blamed for making up such stories and causing a scandal. After all, women are considered emotional and irrational beings so many of their claims are dismissed accordingly. In a nutshell, we get severely punished for speaking out. 


Many risk losing their jobs, status in society, possibly family or friends. Speaking out can be dangerous. Some women put their lives at risk for doing so, only to be asked belittling questions regarding their choice of clothing and/or  past ****** history. They then get slapped with a degrading label which they might carry for a lifetime. 


We must also take into consideration that most professionals involved in such crimes , in the past, have been men. 
Judges, jurors, lawyers, police, doctors were primarily men , so in a male dominated society, men protected men, rather than the women. This, in itself, created a saturated stigma that has kept women quiet for decades. 


This is the sole reason why METOO has become so explosive. It’s finally given women the platform they need to speak out about such experiences in a safe environment. After all, there IS safety in numbers and women supporting women like this , has been a ‘saving grace’ for many.


These are some reasons why women don’t report ****** abuse when it happens. 


We need to end the belief that if women are empowered , men will suffer. 
This isn’t and has never been a battle between the sexes. ****** abuse happens to men also which is why we need to empower humanity to speak out against injustices. Speaking out is only a threat  to men who believe that ****** assault and abuse never  happen to their gender. 


Newsflash!


It DOES , so when women speak up, it empowers us ALL!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2018)

Well said, Keesha!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm glad he was found guilty. But I think the prison sentence (or not) is pretty much irrelevant. He is 80, his legacy and reputation are ruined, he is ending his life in disgrace, and has grossly disappointed so many people who really liked him. That is probably a worse punishment than anything the law can do to him at this point.

As for why so many women have not spoken up before this, or take so long to muster up the nerve, it's probably just plain old fear. Many people do not speak out, especially when going against the mainstream. So, given that Cosby was a very popular entertainment figure, a hero almost, not too many women would have had the nerve to tell what he did to them... until someone finally did break the silence, and then the floodgates opened. 

I have observed that many people, especially women, behave like that even when speaking out about much smaller issues. No one wants to be the first accuser, especially against a popular figure like Cosby.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Exactly correct, RGP. The days of requiring PROOF are now officially over. From this moment on, every man who was ever sexually active, can lose his freedom AND all his money on the mere say-so of any round heel who wants money and attention. Let the lynching's begin !
> 
> I have nothing further to add concerning this miscarriage of justice.


My goodness, “round heel.” I yearn for the days when a woman is not disparaged for her sexuality while a man is celebrated for his. Antediluvian attitudes are part of the reason many women do not report ****** assault. No one likes to be slut shamed.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 27, 2018)

Many victims of ****** assault don't immediately report it - often understandable.  Shame, guilt, fear....especially when the perpetrator is someone powerful.  Look at the Jerry Sandusky case.

Regarding the outcries of "where's the proof"?, exactly how is a child supposed to "prove" that s/he has been molested? Often threats are made about what will happen if they tell.

As far as people like Matt Lauer, Charlie Rose, Mario Batali - celebrities who had huge lucrative contracts - you can be sure that there was proof before the decision was made to fire them.  Celebrities often get careless and think they're invincible. Just because "proof" of all allegations isn't shown to the general public or to rgp doesn't mean proof doesn't exist.

Regarding the claim that all of Cosby's victims are after his money, (he is worth over $400M), that's nonsense.  The statute of limitations has long ago passed.  So Cosby's wife Camille can breathe a sign of relief; his money and her state of denial will give her comfort.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 27, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Yes. He was found guilty in a court of law.
> 
> Somehow, I feel a bit sad because I liked him so much, I think in the beginning, I was hoping the charges were false; some mistake, etc.  I wanted him to be innocent. Now, I know that s.o.b ripped off my trust and admiration for his talent.
> 
> As far as jail time, he deserves it.



I feel the same.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 27, 2018)

It's no good trying to change the age of the victim. We are talking about adult females NOT children. 

If I live to be a thousand years old, I'll never understand the mind of a liberal. Reality is whatever they want it to be. No matter how goofy their version of reality is.  Some women, repeat SOME women, dress in the skimpiest of clothing. They wear skin tight "yoga" pants, see-through blouses, deliberately flash deep cleavage, bare their midriffs, wear shorty short skirts, and spend vast amounts of time in front of the mirror trying to make themselves as sexually alluring as possible and then they turn around and complain that men look at them. 

Face it ladies, many, many women enjoy sexually provoking men. There is a phrase that describes such women. They are called **** teases. They "get off" on it. 

When you wave a piece of juicy meat at a dog, you can expect the dog to take up your offer.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

****** assault  is a crime of violence, a vicious act of power and degradation. It is primarily about control, ****** acts secondary. No woman’s apparel is responsible for a predator’s  lack of control. (Any man who is driven to sexually assault 

women who dress in sexy clothes should not be allowed to roam free. He is a menace to society.) This crime is across the board, affecting all strata of society, regardless of race, colour, politics, socio-economic levels,  etc. This is not a liberal 

problem, it is a societal problem. Also, labeling men as viewing some women as “juicy meat,” and reacting to them as a “dog”
is not only  insulting toward women, but severely diminishes men as well. Most men have far more self control, respect for themselves, and women, to ever behave in such a fashion, and  are horrified at those who abuse women.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 27, 2018)

And yet some women chose to sexually provoke.  It's in their very nature. If it was in fashion to go bare breasted women would still claim she had no intention of provoking a man. HA ! 

In any event, nothing happened in Mr Cosby's bedroom that the woman had not done hundreds of times. She was hardly Mother Teressa.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> And yet some women chose to sexually provoke.  It's in their very nature. If it was in fashion to go bare breasted women would still claim she had no intention of provoking a man. HA !
> 
> In any event, nothing happened in Mr Cosby's bedroom that the woman had not done hundreds of times. She was hardly Mother Teressa.


That is not the issue, consent is the issue. Men are responsible for what they do with their genitalia. There are nudist colonies, men don’t become crazed rapists when confronted with naked women.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 27, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> That is not the issue, consent is the issue. Men are responsible for what they do with their genitalia. There are nudist colonies, men don’t become crazed rapists when confronted with naked women.


----------



## rgp (Apr 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> View attachment 51515




 No matter ones take on current affairs....the cartoon is funny....LOL!


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 27, 2018)

Very few men are rapists—we can be thankful for this.  However, studies have shown that the typical rapist finds between seventy-five and one hundred twenty-five victims during his life.  The problem is the fact that these men are not adequately punished and prevented from further predaceous behavior..


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> Very few men are rapists—we can be thankful for this.  However, studies have shown that the typical rapist finds between seventy-five and one hundred twenty-five victims during his life.  The problem is the fact that these men are not adequately punished and prevented from further predaceous behavior..


Absolutely.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2018)

If  ya wait too long,  things happen.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 27, 2018)

I liked Bill Cosby with Robert Culp in I Spy.
Didn't have any of his albums, but I knew a lot of people who did.
I also liked the Fat Albert and the gang cartoons - I know Cosby did many of the voices, but credit must also go to the artists.
I didn't watch the Cosby Show much; I was doing other things or watching other shows.
I liked when Cosby chastised young black males and told them to pull their pants up, but now that seems like a sick joke coming from HIM.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2018)

A male hasta know one basic of society;
If you happen to see a scantily clad woman……glance…then look away.
Same with looking at the sun.

Those that stare…ogle….become demented
…..and post their corrupted slants in forums

This is rudimentary knowledge, handed down from father to son early on, from generation to generation.
Anything in opposition is handed down from degeneration to degeneration.

To wit;



Traveler said:


> Some women, repeat SOME women, dress in the skimpiest of clothing. They wear skin tight "yoga" pants, see-through blouses, deliberately flash deep cleavage, bare their midriffs, wear shorty short skirts, and spend vast amounts of time in front of the mirror trying to make themselves as sexually alluring as possible and then they turn around and complain that men look at them.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 27, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> Very few men are rapists—we can be thankful for this.  However, studies have shown that the typical rapist finds between seventy-five and one hundred twenty-five victims during his life.  The problem is the fact that these men are not adequately punished and prevented from further predaceous behavior..



We are finding the same is true for paedophiles. No-one took the victims seriously when they spoke up, sometimes early on but often after many years. It can take years to summon up enough courage to face the abuser. The perpetrators were often men held in high regard and were protected by the community who always believed them rather than the victims.

We have a cardinal of the church facing charges from long ago. Apparently he was an offender against young boys and rose through the ranks of the church to bishop where he protected paedophile priests for years. He has not been sentenced, but like Cosby he is now old and appears to be very fragile. However, he has pulled this trick before to avoid returning from Rome, then remarkably his health improved. The Pope himself gave the OK for him to board a plane to face the charges. From the testimony that I heard during the Royal Commission looking into child ****** abuse in institutions I think there is a high probability that he will be found guilty.

I know that paedophiles and rapists have different targets but the victims often have the same difficulties having someone take their complaints seriously. The children are "making up stories" and the women are "just after money" are two fallacies commonly used to discredit their testimony. Also, children yearning for affection and approval and women who dress to catch a man's eye are not expecting to be abused by someone that they think is a friend, especially if that person is held in high regard by many. Comatose women cannot consent to anything.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> We are finding the same is true for paedophiles. No-one took the victims seriously when they spoke up, sometimes early on but often after many years. It can take years to summon up enough courage to face the abuser. The perpetrators were often men held in high regard and were protected by the community who always believed them rather than the victims.
> 
> We have a cardinal of the church facing charges from long ago. Apparently he was an offender against young boys and rose through the ranks of the church to bishop where he protected paedophile priests for years. He has not been sentenced, but like Cosby he is now old and appears to be very fragile. However, he has pulled this trick before to avoid returning from Rome, then remarkably his health improved. The Pope himself gave the OK for him to board a plane to face the charges. From the testimony that I heard during the Royal Commission looking into child ****** abuse in institutions I think there is a high probability that he will be found guilty.
> 
> I know that paedophiles and rapists have different targets but the victims often have the same difficulties having someone take their complaints seriously. The children are "making up stories" and the women are "just after money" are two fallacies commonly used to discredit their testimony. Also, children yearning for affection and approval and women who dress to catch a man's eye are not expecting to be abused by someone that they think is a friend, especially if that person is held in high regard by many. Comatose women cannot consent to anything.


Qft. It is also my understanding that the recidivism rate for paedophiles is almost 100%


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

Blaming the victim due to her personal clothing choice and labelling her as a _____ teaser out to purposefully provoke men , implies women are responsible for their own assaults, which is ridiculous. 


These types of stereotypical responses are what stop victims , of this type of crime , from speaking out. This was a perfect example of what women have to content with. 


If this is the case , then strippers, who basically tease men for a living, should expect to get raped for provoking men but all it does is take the responsibility off the perpetrator. Wearing provocative clothing does not imply non verbal consent. 


Attacking the victims character and choice of clothing is a common practice used to further blame them. 


Here are NINE cases where ‘clothing’ was blamed for ****** assault. 


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/m.mic.c...ed-for-******-assault-rather-than-the-obvious


Rape IS about power and control, where sexuality is used primarily to express power. Rape is a way of gaining power, not a way of gaining ****** relief. 


Facts


Women raped by strangers is about 9 percent. 
Woman raped by someone they know is over 80 percent. 


Allegations of rape that are false , are the same as that of any other crime , which is 6 to 8 percent. 


Women of all ages, classes, cultures, races and faith  get raped. Since rape is an act of violence , not sexuality, attractiveness has no significance. 


Rapist discredit the women they assault to justify their crime by ‘slut shaming’ claiming they deserved it 


Women don’t ask to be raped! 
Rape is a traumatizing crime. Nobody enjoys it. 


The fact that there is no visible evidence of violence does not mean that a women has not been raped. 


Most rapes are premeditated 
. 
Most men aren’t rapist but ‘no’ woman is asking to be raped either.


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 27, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Qft. It is also my understanding that the recidivism rate for paedophiles is almost 100%


Sure, because they don't believe that it's wrong.  Have you ever heard of nambla?  Warning: this website is foul and disgusting.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 27, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Qft. It is also my understanding that the recidivism rate for paedophiles is almost 100%


Yes. A psychologist friend who worked with the Corrective Services Department told us the same thing. We now have laws that allow paedophiles to be held in gaol after their sentence is completed if there is serious concern about their likely re-offending.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Yes. A psychologist friend who worked with the Corrective Services Department told us the same thing. We now have laws that allow paedophiles to be held in gaol after their sentence is completed if there is serious concern about their likely re-offending.


I wish we did.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Yes. A psychologist friend who worked with the Corrective Services Department told us the same thing. We now have laws that allow paedophiles to be held in gaol after their sentence is completed if there is serious concern about their likely re-offending.



The U.S. should come up with something like that.  Unfortunately, it seems it's going in the wrong direction-  recently, a guy was convicted of multiple acts of ****** abuse against his six-year-old granddaughter, and was 'sentenced' to five years of probation.  While individuals get jail time for not being able to pay a parking ticket.  The criminal justice system is shot to hell.


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 27, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> The U.S. should come up with something like that.  Unfortunately, it seems it's going in the wrong direction-  recently, a guy was convicted of multiple acts of ****** abuse against his six-year-old granddaughter, and was 'sentenced' to five years of probation.  While individuals get jail time for not being able to pay a parking ticket.  The criminal justice system is shot to hell.


We hold our country to the law.  Destroying our society is no answer.  Argue for the death penalty for pedophiles; fine.  They deserve it.  Don't say we should destroy our society, however.  It's all we have.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> We hold our country to the law.  Destroying our society is no answer.  Argue for the death penalty for pedophiles; fine.  They deserve it.  Don't say we should destroy our society, however.  It's all we have.



Who said anything about destroying our society?  I'm saying priorities are skewed.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> I'm saying priorities are skewed.



Yep! You did!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yep! You did!



Could you clarify, please?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> Sure, because they don't believe that it's wrong.  Have you ever heard of nambla?  Warning: this website is foul and disgusting.


Yes I have, and yes it is.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> Could you clarify, please?


Yes! I’m siding with what you stated about priorities being skewed.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yes! I’m siding with what you stated about priorities being skewed.



O.k., thank you.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> O.k., thank you.



You are most welcome .


----------



## john19485 (Apr 27, 2018)

A friend of mine is in jail now for doing nothing, his ex girl friend took his cell phone recorded some porn on it , she then called the police reported him, she gave the cell phone to them , he's been in jail for two years so far. 





rgp said:


> Don't get me wrong...I never really liked the guy...I just need proof...and so far I have heard none. Only emotional accusation.
> 
> But, @ this point, it doesn't really matter what I think...it mattered what the jury thought...arrived at. I just disagree with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2018)

john19485 said:


> A friend of mine is in jail now for doing nothing, his ex girl friend took his cell phone recorded some porn on it , she then called the police reported him, she gave the cell phone to them , he's been in jail for two years so far.



It's out of this world the extremes vindictive individuals can go to, and often get away with it, just because they can.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 27, 2018)

I just read a report on MSN.com that many of the plaintiffs in the cases against Mr. Cosby will likely receive 10's of millions of dollars *EACH*. One woman, Judy Huff, alleges that Mr. Cosby sexually molested her in *1974 *at the Playboy mansion when she was age 14. What a 14 year old girl was doing at the Playboy mansion, the article did not say. 1974, that was* 44 years ago. 

*Another woman, a Playboy model, also jumped on the bandwagon and claimed that Mr. Cosby touched her in a ****** manner, also at the Playboy mansion in 2002. She also is seeking millions in damages.
*
WOW ! Talk about gold-diggers.*  I wish a rich old woman would grab me so I could hit the jackpot.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Fact: Cosby has admitted he drugged multiple women so he could have sex with them. He also admitted to stockpiling qualudes for the purpose of giving them to women. Qualudes are a powerful sedative, rendering a person incapable of 

coherent thought, and hindering movement. In sufficient amounts, they can render a person unconscious. ****** assault is no laughing matter, and the trauma can last a lifetime. To question why a fourteen old girl was at playboy mansion is obfuscation. If she was assaulted, that is what matters. It is time 

that women and girls are not held accountable for ****** acts committed by predators. These attitudes shame all women, and non predacious men as well. Such disparagement further illustrates women’s reluctance to come forward and accuse rich and powerful men of ****** assault.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 28, 2018)

john19485 said:


> A friend of mine is in jail now for doing nothing, his ex girl friend took his cell phone recorded some porn on it , she then called the police reported him, she gave the cell phone to them , he's been in jail for two years so far.


So what does this mean in regard to Bill Cosby?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Fact: Cosby has admitted he drugged multiple women so he could have sex with them. He also admitted to stockpiling qualudes for the purpose of giving them to women. Qualudes are a powerful sedative, rendering a person incapable of
> 
> coherent thought, and hindering movement. In sufficient amounts, they can render a person unconscious. ****** assault is no laughing matter, and the trauma can last a lifetime. To question why a fourteen old girl was at playboy mansion is obfuscation. If she was assaulted, that is what matters. It is time
> 
> that women and girls are not held accountable for ****** acts committed by predators. These attitudes shame all women, and non predacious men as well. Such disparagement further illustrates women’s reluctance to come forward and accuse rich and powerful men of ****** assault.


I agree 100%.  I know someone who was too afraid to report being sexually assaulted because of these kinds of attitudes that hurt women further and add insult to injury!  It's perpetual victim blaming that is a trauma itself.


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Fact: Cosby has admitted he drugged multiple women so he could have sex with them. He also admitted to stockpiling qualudes for the purpose of giving them to women. Qualudes are a powerful sedative, rendering a person incapable of
> 
> coherent thought, and hindering movement. In sufficient amounts, they can render a person unconscious. ****** assault is no laughing matter, and the trauma can last a lifetime. To question why a fourteen old girl was at playboy mansion is obfuscation. If she was assaulted, that is what matters. It is time
> 
> that women and girls are not held accountable for ****** acts committed by predators. These attitudes shame all women, and non predacious men as well. Such disparagement further illustrates women’s reluctance to come forward and accuse* rich and powerful *men of ****** assault.


Take out "rich and powerful" and I'll agree with you.  Wealth and social position are irrelevant.  There are plenty of losers who have the ability to intimidate and abuse women, animals, and others who are unable to defend themselves.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> . To question why a fourteen old girl was at playboy mansion is obfuscation. If she was assaulted, that is what matters.




It is hardly obfuscation. I am saying that it is extremely unlikely that a 14 year-old girl would be at the Playboy mansion party.  If she was not there then that would be proof that she is a liar.

 For those of you who have not seen videos of a Playboy party, I can assure you that some of the models run around wearing nothing but a painted body. Literally nothing, not even panties. There are also, "pajama parties" were the models wear erotic Victoria's Secret nighties.  Believe me when I say that such Playboy parties are entirely about sexuality. For a young woman to knowingly, willingly, even happily, attend such a party and then be "shocked" and/or "humiliated" at being touched is disingenuous to say the least.


----------



## 911 (Apr 28, 2018)

john19485 said:


> A friend of mine is in jail now for doing nothing, his ex girl friend took his cell phone recorded some porn on it , she then called the police reported him, she gave the cell phone to them , he's been in jail for two years so far.



If this is true, and I have no reason to doubt it, my suggestion would be to get a new lawyer. Even if he was charged, his bail should have been doable. I can think of a half dozen reasons why whoever charged him is going to have a tough time in court getting a conviction.


----------



## 911 (Apr 28, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Actually, it does matter how much time has passed. Only one woman was able to give evidence of a criminal act, the one he was on trial for, because every one else was blocked by the statute of limitations. The other women testifying were merely giving evidence that was used to establish a pattern of behaviour over time.
> 
> For some crimes, like murder, there is no statute of limitation. Rape is not one of them.




Warrigal.... You are 100% correct. However, having those other women testify to show a pattern of behavior is gold for the plaintiffs. The more evidence that they can produce, the more likely they are to get a conviction. 

You have excellent perception.


----------



## 911 (Apr 28, 2018)

We have all heard that rape is not about the sex, but is about the control. I happen to go along with this theory. I arrested a 20 year-old neighbor for assaulting and raping his 77 year-old next door neighbor. His defense was that he was stoned out of his mind, but nonetheless, the court did not take any mercy on him. The judge sentenced him to 15 years in prison, plus a $10,000.00 fine and restitution to the woman for medical and psychological bills. He will serve every day of that 15 year prison sentence as the judge did not allow for any early release or parole. 

When I went to arrest this bum, another Trooper and myself, plus one of our Investigators was also there. He tried to run out the back door where the other Trooper was waiting for him. As I was cuffing him, I asked him if he never watched any crime shows on TV. He asked me why would he do that. I told him that then he would have known that we always guard the exits on a building. There's no other feeling like having a .45 pointed at your head.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Fact: Cosby has admitted he drugged multiple women so he could have sex with them. He also admitted to stockpiling qualudes for the purpose of giving them to women. Qualudes are a powerful sedative, rendering a person incapable of
> 
> coherent thought, and hindering movement. In sufficient amounts, they can render a person unconscious. ****** assault is no laughing matter, and the trauma can last a lifetime. To question why a fourteen old girl was at playboy mansion is obfuscation. If she was assaulted, that is what matters. It is time
> 
> that women and girls are not held accountable for ****** acts committed by predators. These attitudes shame all women, and non predacious men as well. Such disparagement further illustrates women’s reluctance to come forward and accuse rich and powerful men of ****** assault.





Ruthanne said:


> I agree 100%.  I know someone who was too afraid to report being sexually assaulted because of these kinds of attitudes that hurt women further and add insult to injury!  It's perpetual victim blaming that is a trauma itself.



Cosby admits to drugging women for sex
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jn_RUDm4hlo


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f9bC5he3Kig


Beverly Johnson’s speaks up about being drugged by Cosby 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A_6bW9ZnHrI

Blaming the victim  does add insult to injury. 
Meanwhile Bill Cosby admits to drugging women for the sole purpose of having sex with them; HIS VERY OWN WORDS


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> Take out "rich and powerful" and I'll agree with you.  Wealth and social position are irrelevant.  There are plenty of losers who have the ability to intimidate and abuse women, animals, and others who are unable to defend themselves.



Wealth  and social status are very relevant to the situation and might be one of the main reasons why most women didn’t speak up about it when it first happened. After all, who is going to believe Mr. Jello man, with the squeaky clean image would do such a thing? He also has money to hire the best lawyers & spokespeople,  so how is it not relevant at all in ‘this’ situation but do admit than normally it shouldn’t matter. A crime is a crime regardless.



911 said:


> We have all heard that rape is not about the sex, but is about the control. I happen to go along with this theory. I arrested a 20 year-old neighbor for assaulting and raping his 77 year-old next door neighbor.



Sickening but thank you! All this talk about how provocatively dressed some woman are, ( like ‘this’ is a justifiable reason to rape ) truly turns my stomach.


----------



## IKE (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha; said:
			
		

> *Mr. Jello Man*


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

IKE said:


> Keesha; said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2018)

Blaming the victim is a classic lawyer tactic.  When a person is raped (men get raped too), it doesn't matter if they are the town tramp, a male prostitute, or Mother Theresa. They were assaulted, period. 

Let's leave sex out of it for the moment. What if a "loose woman" (boy, what a dated term!) was knocked down and beaten up, for whatever reason. Would that mean that the perpetrator was not guilty, because she
"asked for it?"

Cosby was clearly guilty, just going by the numbers. And he admitted giving the women drugs. What's the point of dragging all these extraneous arguments into it?


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 28, 2018)

One can go anywhere, any time of day or night and see women dressed "sexy" (subject to definition) but I have yet to ever witness a woman wearing something that says, "I deserve to be raped."


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Blaming the victim is a classic lawyer tactic.  When a person is raped (men get raped too), it doesn't matter if they are the town tramp, a male prostitute, or Mother Theresa. They were assaulted, period.
> 
> Let's leave sex out of it for the moment. What if a "loose woman" (boy, what a dated term!) was knocked down and beaten up, for whatever reason. Would that mean that the perpetrator was not guilty, because she
> "asked for it?"
> ...


To support a skewed slant.
Many a thread, oftentimes very unrelated, have gone this route of how wimin have ruined lives

get's tedious at best

pretty much gives this marvelous site a weird view to a newcomer


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2018)

Not much surprises me anymore, but I can still be disappointed.  I just have to shake my head at folks who implicitly support Bill Cosby and Harvey Weinstein, etc.  I see it on here an on other sites.  It is sickening and cowardly.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 28, 2018)

911 said:


> We have all heard that rape is not about the sex, but is about the control. I happen to go along with this theory. I arrested a 20 year-old neighbor for assaulting and raping his 77 year-old next door neighbor. His defense was that he was stoned out of his mind, but nonetheless, the court did not take any mercy on him. The judge sentenced him to 15 years in prison, plus a $10,000.00 fine and restitution to the woman for medical and psychological bills. He will serve every day of that 15 year prison sentence as the judge did not allow for any early release or parole.
> 
> When I went to arrest this bum, another Trooper and myself, plus one of our Investigators was also there. He tried to run out the back door where the other Trooper was waiting for him. As I was cuffing him, I asked him if he never watched any crime shows on TV. He asked me why would he do that. I told him that then he would have known that we always guard the exits on a building. There's no other feeling like having a .45 pointed at your head.



That 77 yr old victim will be 92 when her rapist is released (if she is still alive). It's doubtful she will benefit from any restitution.


----------



## rgp (Apr 28, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Not much surprises me anymore, but I can still be disappointed.  I just have to shake my head at folks who implicitly support Bill Cosby and Harvey Weinstein, etc.  I see it on here an on other sites.  It is sickening and cowardly.



 Since you brought up Weinstein....

   What exactly did he do *WRONG* ? As I understand it he said to certain women...you want to be in my movie / a movie I have influence in ? I want sex in return. 
That's a business deal, plan & simple. And again as I understand it some of them agreed to the deal. Ashley Judd comes to mind....So now 30 or so years later she has this remorse ?...And she wants action against him/wants to sue...*AFTER* she has become a mega star & made millions from the deal....just another gold digger.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 28, 2018)

911 said:


> *We have all heard that rape is not about the sex, but is about the control*. I happen to go along with this theory. I arrested a 20 year-old neighbor for assaulting and raping his 77 year-old next door neighbor. His defense was that he was stoned out of his mind, but nonetheless, the court did not take any mercy on him. The judge sentenced him to 15 years in prison, plus a $10,000.00 fine and restitution to the woman for medical and psychological bills. He will serve every day of that 15 year prison sentence as the judge did not allow for any early release or parole.
> 
> When I went to arrest this bum, another Trooper and myself, plus one of our Investigators was also there. He tried to run out the back door where the other Trooper was waiting for him. As I was cuffing him, I asked him if he never watched any crime shows on TV. He asked me why would he do that. I told him that then he would have known that we always guard the exits on a building. There's no other feeling like having a .45 pointed at your head.



That fact has been known for decades, but you'd be surprised (or maybe not) at how it's still often used as an excuse.  I've even seen it here on this forum and another forum, comments as extreme as even wearing makeup amounts to 'taunting men,' etc.  Nope, if an individual wants to harm someone, he wouldn't care if she was old or dressed like Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> One can go anywhere, any time of day or night and see women dressed "sexy" (subject to definition) but I have yet to ever witness a woman wearing something that says, "I deserve to be raped."


Post of the day!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> That fact has been known for decades, but you'd be surprised (or maybe not) at how it's still often used as an excuse.  I've even seen it here on this forum and another forum, comments as extreme as even wearing makeup amounts to 'taunting men,' etc.  Nope, if an individual wants to harm someone, he wouldn't care if she was old or dressed like Little House on the Prairie.



Qft. Among the victims, mostly female, of the recent van attack in Toronto, was a woman in her nineties. Although the perp, native born, and Elliot Rodger and Incel aficionado, hated popular guys and women,(Chads and Stacys,) the elderly lady was not in that category. This man, university educated, a tech wiz, was certainly not a deprived person, but clearly, mentally unbalanced.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> That fact has been known for decades, but you'd be surprised (or maybe not) at how it's still often used as an excuse.  I've even seen it here on this forum and another forum, comments as extreme as even wearing makeup amounts to 'taunting men,' etc.  Nope, if an individual wants to harm someone, he wouldn't care if she was old or dressed like Little House on the Prairie.


Even nuns, wearing oldfashioned habits, are not immune.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> To support a skewed slant.
> Many a thread, oftentimes very unrelated, have gone this route of how wimin have ruined lives
> 
> get's tedious at best
> ...


Agreed, particularly when coupled with political overtones. Interesting how the female posters do not denigrate men in such fashion.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Wealth  and social status are very relevant to the situation and might be one of the main reasons why most women didn’t speak up about it when it first happened. After all, who is going to believe Mr. Jello man, with the squeaky clean image would do such a thing? He also has money to hire the best lawyers & spokespeople,  so how is it not relevant at all in ‘this’ situation but do admit than normally it shouldn’t matter. A crime is a crime regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> Sickening but thank you! All this talk about how provocatively dressed some woman are, ( like ‘this’ is a justifiable reason to rape ) truly turns my stomach.


Mine also.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Agreed, particularly when coupled with political overtones. Interesting how the female posters do not denigrate men in such fashion.



Well, you know the old saying-  'A man is what his mother made him.'  
I'd stake a bet on it that any member of the male gender who has hatefulness or extreme disrespect for women should think about where his reasons really came from.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 28, 2018)

It might have something to do with being raped in divorce court, being treated like a walking ATM machine, losing custody of his children, and/or having his heart ripped out, once too often.  Other than that I can't think of a single reason


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Traveler said:


> It might have something to do with being raped in divorce court, being treated like a walking ATM machine, losing custody of his children, and/or having his heart ripped out, once too often.  Other than that I can't think of a single reason



Thats really very unfortunate Traveler but none of US inflicted that pain on you. 
Its no reason to lash out @ ALL women. 
We aren’t trying to abuse you :shrug:


----------



## Traveler (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm talking about the experience of MILLIONS of men. Every day that passes, more and more men are beginning to realize that the ONLY winning move, is not to play the game.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Oh I see! You’re gonna play the ‘ALL men’ card. 
Well unfortunately there are many men who get taken advantage  of  by women and get hurt 
Just like there are many women that get hurt by men , but that doesn’t mean  we need to paint ‘the other gender’ as the ‘enemy.’

If we all lead with our wounds, nobody would speak to each other.
Rise above the pain and find your serenity or you’ll be forever bitter. 


Wise words for us all to live by.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh I see! You’re gonna play the ‘ALL men’ card.
> Well unfortunately there are many men who get taken advantage  of  by women and get hurt
> Just like there are many women that get hurt by men , but that doesn’t mean  we need to paint ‘the other gender’ as the ‘enemy.’
> 
> ...


D’accord! You and I, mon ami, we could point the finger at all men for the behaviour of a few, but why give up our power? Why cripple ourselves, live frightened and alone because of a minority? Then they win! They will never destroy our spirits.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2018)

rgp said:


> Since you brought up Weinstein....
> 
> What exactly did he do *WRONG* ? As I understand it he said to certain women...you want to be in my movie / a movie I have influence in ? I want sex in return.
> That's a business deal, plan & simple. And again as I understand it some of them agreed to the deal. Ashley Judd comes to mind....So now 30 or so years later she has this remorse ?...And she wants action against him/wants to sue...*AFTER* she has become a mega star & made millions from the deal....just another gold digger.



rpg -Thanks for you post.  It is a great example of excusing behavior that is both sickening and cowardly.  Most folks find the idea of demanding sex to obtain a job as beyond odious, nasty and cowardly.  It is not "a business deal, plain & simple".  It is disgusting form of coercion. No woman (or man) should have to make the choice.

Get help.  Seriously.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> D’accord! You and I, mon ami, we could point the finger at all men for the behaviour of a few, but why give up our power? Why cripple ourselves, live frightened and alone because of a minority? Then they win! They will never destroy our spirits.



Yes indeed! I feel bad about stuff that doesn’t concern me , thinking perhaps I can help. 
It’s something I find myself doing all the time so thanks for the reminder girlfriend. 
You are a good influence on me. 

:chocolate:   :flowers: Just for you!
Women are awesome :heart:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> rpg -Thanks for you post.  It is a great example of excusing behavior that is both sickening and cowardly.  Most folks find the idea of demanding sex to obtain a job as beyond odious, nasty and cowardly.  It is not "a business deal, plain & simple".  It is disgusting form of coercion. No woman (or man) should have to make the choice.
> 
> Get help.  Seriously.



:yes: Well stated!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 28, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> rpg -Thanks for you post.  It is a great example of excusing behavior that is both sickening and cowardly.  Most folks find the idea of demanding sex to obtain a job as beyond odious, nasty and cowardly.  It is not "a business deal, plain & simple".  It is disgusting form of coercion. No woman (or man) should have to make the choice.
> 
> Get help.  Seriously.




Sorry to disappoint but it IS a business deal. Exactly the same as prostitution. Women have absolutely no problem using sex when it suits their needs.  Hungry ? No place to live ? No problem !  Just get some guy to take care of her. It's no different today than it was 2,000 years ago. Women have been trading sex for goodies ever since time began. 

That woman, Ashley Judd could have said , "Bugger off" and walked out the door. But she didn't, did she. She wanted the goodies. Sex is a tool that women use to get what they want. And, boy, oh boy. Are they ever experts at it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Sex is a tool that women use to get what they want. And, boy, oh boy. Are they ever experts at it.



Traveler!! 
Might I ask why you feel the need to insult ALL women ?
Not ALL women use sex to get what they want.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 28, 2018)

Curious ......
Is anyone interested in discussing *the topic - Bill Cosby case* - (as opposed to analyzing Traveler and rgp's "issues")?
Those two members issues could be delved into via PM or a separate thread.
Just sayin'  :whome:

Otherwise, mod, could you please lock/close this thread?  Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Traveler!!
> Might I ask why you feel the need to insult ALL women ?
> Not ALL women use sex to get what they want.


I don’t believe it is fair to SF women to consistently be exposed to such prejudice. We don’t rail at all men because of the actions of a few.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm sure you all
 have heard of the  "Casting Couch"   In movie studios.

"Just lie  down  here  Darlin'  and we'll see  how anxious  you are to appear in this film."


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I don’t believe it is fair to SF women to consistently be exposed to such prejudice. We don’t rail at all men because of the actions of a few.



So true!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I'm sure you all
> have heard of the  "Casting Couch"   In movie studios.
> 
> "Just lie  down  here  Darlin'  and we'll see  how anxious  you are to appear in this film."


Yes but we  aren’t ALL interested or stupid enough to fall for it. 
The questionable actions of ‘some’ women , don’t make us all bad. 
Thats like saying that just because ‘some men ‘ are drug addicts who beat on their wives, means ALL men have to pay for it.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Traveler!!
> Might I ask why you feel the need to insult ALL women ?
> Not ALL women use sex to get what they want.



And don't forget women who 'want' _nothing.. _nothing other than to be left the heck alone..  dare be in that position and you'd be hit with all kinds of accusations and insults.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 28, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> And don't forget women who 'want' _nothing.. _nothing other than to be left the heck alone..  dare be in that position and you'd be hit with all kinds of accusations and insults.


I know because I have been there!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> And don't forget women who 'want' _nothing.. _nothing other than to be left the heck alone..  dare be in that position and you'd be hit with all kinds of accusations and insults.


So true! So true!


Ruthanne said:


> I know because I have been there!



Haven’t we ALL been there at one point or another. That gives us no right to randomly lash out at others.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't expect my words are going to change the mind of any woman. I just want women to know that they aren't fooling anyone. 

Women have an instinctual knowledge that men need women FAR, FAR more than the reverse. That is why men's suicide rates are much higher than women's .  We know full well that we must PAY, in one way or another, to have our emotional needs met. Lonely guy ? Want some female attention ? Go to a strip joint and we get all the attention we want ---- for a PRICE.  Just buy her drinks at $15 per pop and she'll stay by our side for 20 minutes. Want a date with some woman you just met at a party ? Sure, if you have some money. No money, no honey!

Who was it that said, NAWALT ? (not all women are like that).  True ! I see nuns walking around and they are not like that.

As far as women not "lashing out at ALL men" ? Feminists declared war on men many decades ago. And they have not backed off one iota. If anything, feminists have become much more angry and strident. Do you happen to recall the expression M.C.P. ?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yes but we  aren’t ALL interested or stupid enough to fall for it.
> The questionable actions of ‘some’ women , don’t make us all bad.
> Thats like saying that just because ‘some men ‘ are drug addicts who beat on their wives, means ALL men have to pay for it.


Most of these women were very young, or trusted the man in question.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> So true! So true!
> 
> 
> Haven’t we ALL been there at one point or another. That gives us no right to randomly lash out at others.


Who is randomly lashing out at others?  I have been there for many, many, many years.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Who is randomly lashing out at others?  I have been there for many, many, many years.



The angry man in the thread. 
Without naming names. 
Nothing to do with you sweetie .


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Most of these women were very young, or trusted the man in question.



YES! It’s called being gullible & naive but it’s all part of growing  up. Most of us learn from our mistakes and move on.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I don't expect my words are going to change the mind of any woman. I just want women to know that they aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> Women have an instinctual knowledge that men need women FAR, FAR more than the reverse. That is why men's suicide rates are much higher than women's .  We know full well that we must PAY, in one way or another, to have our emotional needs met. Lonely guy ? Want some female attention ? Go to a strip joint and we get all the attention we want ---- for a PRICE.  Just buy her drinks at $15 per pop and she'll stay by our side for 20 minutes. Want a date with some woman you just met at a party ? Sure, if you have some money. No money, no honey!
> 
> ...




Ok! And how’s your thinking working for you?
From an outsider looking in, it doesn’t seem to be working for you. 
How about taking responsibility for your own feelings instead of trying to blame all women for them?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2018)

I think it is understandable that the Cosby verdict segues into analysis of his and other predacious behaviour. His treatment of women is far from unusual. In some minds, the attitude still exists that in some way the woman carries blame in most negative ****** situations. This is a cultural fantasy that needs to be exposed and uprooted for all our sakes.


----------

